# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  How do you find out if your sterile?

## _ripp3d_

Is there a way to find out if your sterile or not without actually getting a chick pregnant? I ask this because I have a friend who asked me the same question. Hes been cycling for the past 3 years on and off and didn't use a proper pct on his first couple of cycles. If you get a blood test would it tell you if you were sterile or not?

Sorry if I sound stupid to some  :1laugh:  which I certainly will but I can't seem to find it on the search button and just had to ask.

----------


## MACHINE5150

you can go to the doctor and get that checked.. or a sperm bank.. which they have in most major cities in the US anyways.. plus you can make a few hundred bucks.. especially if you are of big stature, they will pay top dollar for your spunk..

----------


## sprinter911

I don't know that a blood test could determine that but I could be wrong. I semen sample will though. 

What's long and hard and full of semen? A submarine. Hahaha

--Sprint

----------


## MACHINE5150

unless you are DSM i don't think you will have sperm in your blood.. haha jk

----------


## bl.fdm213

The best way : Make a appointment with a fertility specialist. I wouldn't advise having sex without protection, a lot of people think/hope their sterile and they are not.

----------


## Times Roman

or if you have a reasonably powerful microscope, you can check it yourself.

But no. A blood test will not work, unfortunately.

You can also bring in a sample. My woman was pushing for me to get cut, so I put certain strings on the deal. AND she had to walk in the sample.

----------


## senorsalt

You need to go to a speciailaist (dick doctor) and give a sperm sample to be tested. not a bid deal. good idea to do if your planning to have children soon. other than that no reason to worry about it unless youve been juicing for years non stop.

----------

